
Run as Fast as You Can, Push Yourself - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/09/20/run-as-fast-as-you-can-push-yourself/
======
messel
After reading many of the comments from HN, I decided it was time to explore
the counter of Procrastinate until you're ready (
[http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/09/14/procrastinate-
until...](http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/09/14/procrastinate-until-youre-
ready) )

Here's a link to the original HN discussion (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=821462> )

------
balding_n_tired
a. My Latin isn't what it might be, but I have a hard time not reading
'victus' as the participle, "conquered."

b. The picture really adds to the message, doesn't it? You, too, can be hyper
and cute, like a terrier in a sweater.

c. "This however doesn’t stop me from trying at least a once per week."
Jogging once per week is no way to approach it.

~~~
messel
a) I keep getting that feedback on victus, but here's my definition,
<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/victus> the noun part is first. Funny how
living/way of life and conquered share a word :D

b) I'm jealous of doglike energy, can you blame me

c) I walk about 70-110 miles per week, it's something about my sluggish
nature. I can jog, but it takes a huge amount of inertial to get me to do it.
Usually this energy plateau only happens for me about once per week.

------
mannicken
Fuck that. How about others participate in this rat race and I relax and enjoy
the shortass life I've been lucky to get, ay?

~~~
messel
Hey, that's cool too and what I first mentioned:
[http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/09/14/procrastinate-
until...](http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/09/14/procrastinate-until-youre-
ready/)

------
messel
I just finished sprinting for 40seconds. Had to slow down with my ears
pounding and hands shaking. Gotta improve on that :)

